
Equifax Breach Settlement does not care to pay - jimhefferon
Like many HN folks, I submitted a claim in the Equifax outrage.  Now they have written me to say that they will not pay unless I already have something that I consider useless.<p>&quot;According to our records, you filed a claim for alternative compensation of up to $125 in connection with the Equifax data breach settlement and certified on the claim form that you had some form of credit monitoring or protection in place and will continue to have the credit monitoring in place for a minimum of six months from the date of your claim filing.You must either verify or amend your claim by October 15, 2019.<p>If you do not, your claim for alternative compensation will be denied.
  •To verify your claim for alternative compensation, you must provide the name of your credit monitoring service that you had in place when you filed your claim.
OR
  •You can amend your claim to request free credit monitoring instead of alternative compensation.&quot;<p>In short, there appears to be no consequences, whatever, for the offense in this case. Does a person have any alternative?
======
robertcope
Sign up for Credit Karma? That claims to be, and IMHO is, "free credit
monitoring". It'd be interesting to see if that is an acceptable answer.

~~~
Amygaz
I decided to do that (long time CK user). I'll let you know how it goes. I
have two other monitoring services "for free" for the past few years since
Equifax is not the only who screwed up.

------
codingdave
If you did not have credit monitoring when you submitted the claim, then you
submitted a false claim. And if you did have credit monitoring, just verify it
with them to get the money.

I'm failing to see how this is a problem from their end, especially when they
are giving you weeks to amend the claim to be sure your information is
accurate.

------
ghosts_
To be fair the claim for the money was stipulated that you must have credit
monitoring already in place. The point of the cash settlement was to offset
the cost of whatever you had to pay for credit monitoring. They are asking for
the service now to presumably reduce the cash payouts though.

------
Amygaz
Not only that, but you need to acknowledge that the $125 will be less than
$125 depending on the number of valid claims, or take their 4 years monitoring
service.

